# my first brand spankin new rifle



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Just picked up a new Marlin 883SS .22WMR rifle this week. First new gun I ever purchased. Topped it off with a Nikon 3-9X40 Prostaff Silver Nikoplex.
Varmints beware!  
Haven't shot it yet, but I believe I'll get to dial the scope in on Wednesday. Nothing to report really....just had to show it off


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking gun!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks flat!
Since I just got my film developed here's a pic of my only other pea shooter...
My dad gave me this Marlin 60 back in the mid 80's


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice rifle,looks like your ready to start poppin tree rats.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice rifle! Have fun sighting that bad boy in!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a big fan of the .22 Mag. I've shot the 17 & I would much rather have a nice .22 Mag. Nice looking Marlin. You spent some $ for that Nikon I bet!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

the price of the Nikon aint too bad when you work in the biz  
regular retail is only like $160 or $170
I paid a bit less than that 

Put about a hundred rounds through it this weekend and the first few shots gave me the shakes I was so excited. After I composed myself I did some serious plinking. It's a blast watching what a Remington V-max will do to a shaken up can of soda at 50 yards.


----------

